# Surgery Audit Template



## rbynmnk (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a template to audit surgery charges?  Please let me know.

Thank you
Robyn


----------



## tmerickson (Dec 16, 2010)

If you go to the NAMAS websight, they have great auditing templates.


----------

